# Viewing Property



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I just gained access to hunt new land and was wondering what sites you guys use. Other than google earth of course. The image on google earth I'm getting is sub par, it's all smoky.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You can try bing or your county website but I find google earth best.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks itzDirty, the county website and google earth have the same image. Isn't that something. I will do some more searching. There has got to be one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've found Bing to have much better imaging than google in many areas.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

What's bing's property viewer called?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.bing.com/maps/


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks youngdon!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

From what I can see is it is all woods...up close and personal.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

find a creek bottom if ya can. Sit on the high side with a crosswind. Don let that wind blow your sent into the thickest stuff. Find some shooting lanes especially leading to your downwind before you start calling. I like hunting in the woods.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

itzDirty said:


> find a creek bottom if ya can. Sit on the high side with a crosswind. Don let that wind blow your sent into the thickest stuff. Find some shooting lanes especially leading to your downwind before you start calling. I like hunting in the woods.


Thanks for the advice, I assume use the scatter gun.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't. But I have. And I think a shot gun is a good choice in that scenario. I just prefer the rifle. My minds eye works better with a rifle. If the area is really thick I will consider the shotgun or skip look for a better spot.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks. We will have both. A 12 gauge, 17 hmr, maybe a .308, and a sidearm.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the .17hmr is not the weapon for coyote and would opt for the shotgun with 4 buck, BB, or T. It is very likely you will be very disappointed after shooting a coyote with the .17 hmr. There will be, immediately after this post, folks that account shooting coyote with the riund. Shot placement is normally the argument. However, I throw pride out the window when coyote hunting and opt for more adequate power.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Ok thanks for the info itzDirty, I would hate to shoot my first one and have it walk. The 308 would certainly knock it down. Lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Since it is a bigger bullet than a 223 could I get away without a tumbling soft bullet? Or should I still go with hunting rounds? I'm confident with my abilities out to 200 yards.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have never shot a coyote with a .308. I am sure someone on here could answer that better than I. Start a new thread with the question. I am sure you will have the answer you need quick. Are you looking for your best chance at saving a pelt or just flattest toughest shooting bullet. Make sure you include that info in your post.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I would like to save the pelt. I don't have too many high powered rifles available to me as in Ohio you can only use them for a few animals. My grandpa has a .22-250 but I don't know if he would let me use it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Post the question coyote hunting forum. By chance are you reloading?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

If you want to save the pelt...no on the .308. It's not the size of the entry wound, its the massive cavitation and exit wound and at the distances you are talking, the .308 will rip a yote apart. I would personally go with the shotty with #4 buck.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys have no sense of adventure


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> You guys have no sense of adventure


I was thinking of using a plain Bowie knife and sit on a tree and wait for one to walk by! Lol


----------

